# Why is it so hard to get a band to play?



## kat_

My band is booked into a bar that generally has two bands play on a Friday night; they've booked us and we get to find a second band to play with us. Pay is based on a percentage of the bar's sales, so if we all bring people we can make some money in addition to having a fun night and getting to play. For an all original band this isn't a bad deal, yet no one can commit. We're 9 days away from the gig and every other band we've talked to is still checking their schedules. One band said they could do it but then that dropped to just half of their band doing an acoustic set, so now we're back to square one. Everyone says they want to play but then a chance to play and get paid comes up and no one wants it.


----------



## james on bass

Hate to knock getting original music out there, but playing for a percentage of bar sales (or cover charge) and having to find another band is only doing 1 person a favour - the bar owner!


----------



## kat_

james on bass said:


> Hate to knock getting original music out there, but playing for a percentage of bar sales (or cover charge) and having to find another band is only doing 1 person a favour - the bar owner!


There isn't a better deal for an original band anywhere in town though. Cover bands do a little better, but this is reality. Perhaps other bands would rather stay in their basement dreaming of a good paying gig that doesn't exist.


----------



## bw66

I know that with our cover band, it's really hard to find a night when everyone is available. Between kids, family events, and jobs there's not a lot of free time for any of us, let alone all of us at once. We just went down to a four piece from a five piece and it's still hard to even schedule a rehearsal.


----------



## mrmatt1972

James' point is a good one, it is such a hassle to haul gear and put on a show (not to mention the risk of theft or damage to gear) that the peanuts that such a gig might bring is not really motivation enough to get out of the practice space. It is a labour of love, and sometimes the love is playing, not necessarily playing for an audience.


----------



## kat_

bw66 said:


> I know that with our cover band, it's really hard to find a night when everyone is available. Between kids, family events, and jobs there's not a lot of free time for any of us, let alone all of us at once. We just went down to a four piece from a five piece and it's still hard to even schedule a rehearsal.


That's fair. I definitely understand that. A few bands have said no to us because someone wasn't available that night. Other bands said no because they want more money or don't think they're a good fit musically with our sound. No problem with that. My rant is fueled by a few other bands that have been saying they're probably available and then backing out 4 or 5 days later. The date of the gig is coming up really soon now and we've wasted a lot of time thinking we had a second band only to have them change their minds.


----------



## james on bass

Yes, changing their mind is also a flakey thing to do. If they say they are gonna play, then play. 

I do see your point about it being hard to find places to play as an original band. I just hate that a bar wants to be a live music venue, but won't pay for those that are creating the live music.

I've never done the all-original thing though. My band has worked for 6 or so years as a solid cover band, all the while sprinkling in some original material. Now we can get the good rooms (what few good rooms even exist anymore) and promote our original material. Yes, we still play 2 sets worth of covers though.


----------



## StevieMac

Not suggesting you should abandon the "original music" format but...why is a second band required? Can your band not fill a whole show or is it the owner's preference to have familiar tunes? Regardless, you may need to consider the suggestion of an original/cover mix to allow your band to play independently of other outfits. It's hard enough to get my own band to commit to a gig let alone another so I can't even imagine trying to herd TWO groups of cats!


----------



## Robboman

In my experience it's really easy to get a band to play. You just have to pay them. In actual money. It doesn't take a lot of money, just a reasonable amount agreed to up front. Calgary has loads of good bands, but perhaps not many that would agree to these terms. I'm kinda glad to hear that. 

If you agree to a low or no pay gig, you might justify it on the grounds of 'Fun' or 'Exposure', but you are de-valuing live music and perpetuating the belief that musicians aren't worth anything, and should be happy to work for free (or too cheap). 

Also.. how much 'Fun' is it when all the pressure is on you to book another band AND bring your own crowd? How much free labor have you put into that already? And how valuable is the 'Exposure' you get from playing to a room full of your own friends?

- - - Updated - - -



StevieMac said:


> Not suggesting you should abandon the "original music" format but...why is a second band required? Can your band not fill a whole show or is it the owner's preference to have familiar tunes? Regardless, you may need to consider the suggestion of an original/cover mix to allow your band to play independently of other outfits. It's hard enough to get my own band to commit to a gig let alone another so I can't even imagine trying to herd TWO groups of cats!


Venues want two (or more) bands so that there are more musicians inviting friends, therefore more customers drinking.


----------



## Steadfastly

kat_ said:


> That's fair. I definitely understand that. A few bands have said no to us because someone wasn't available that night. Other bands said no because they want more money or don't think they're a good fit musically with our sound. No problem with that. My rant is fueled by a few other bands that have been saying they're probably available and then backing out 4 or 5 days later. The date of the gig is coming up really soon now and we've wasted a lot of time thinking we had a second band only to have them change their minds.


You should also be charging the owner/manager for doing their job of finding bands. Your time should be worth something, like money. Unfortunately, that's how this world works. I would lay my cards on the table with this one and set the rules. If the owner doesn't like it, he can spend the time getting a band that will do all his legwork.


----------



## allthumbs56

There's a bar around here that's trying to offer us a "band budget" of $500. The caveat is that we are required to furnish and pay an opening act. So, if you want $400 to play then you need an opening act that'll take $100. The owner calls it a good deal because we don't have to play as long. News for the owner - it's still a whole night with fixed travel, setup and teardown. I do get his angle though - it keeps 2 sets of band members and two sets of followers around eating and drinking for the night.

Almost as bad as "open mics" have become: A room full of customer-entertainers.


----------



## zontar

Could we could put together a jam band with members here?

Might not be any good, but who knows?

I'm just thinking out loud, not really completely serious--but as a last ditch effort, maybe you'd have to consider it...


----------



## kat_

For those of you who have suggested we shouldn't be taking a low paying gig - are any of you playing in all-original bands that gig regularly and if so are you making good money at it?

We have now found a second band, and I've learned a little more about which of my friends are reliable and which are not. It's going to be a good show.


----------



## Budda

kat_ said:


> For those of you who have suggested we shouldn't be taking a low paying gig - are any of you playing in all-original bands that gig regularly and if so are you making good money at it?
> 
> We have now found a second band, and I've learned a little more about which of my friends are reliable and which are not. It's going to be a good show.


Usually all-original bands dont do bar gigs, in my experience.


----------



## Milkman

If I'm playing for a piece of the gate, why not just ante up and rent a community center? If it's my responsibility to fill the place, why would I give much of the cover and ALL of the liquor sales to the bar owner?

If a bar owner hasn't built his customer base and accepts no risk, I'm not inclined to feather his nest.

Yes, a good band will bring some followers, but a professional musician deserves to be paid for service. 

I there's no paycheque and you're bringing in all the money, why wouldn't you want it all, or at least most of it?

That's why it's hard to find bands to play for a piece of the gate IMO.


----------



## Steadfastly

Milkman said:


> If I'm playing for a piece of the gate, why not just ante up and rent a community center?_* If it's my responsibility to fill the place, why would I give much of the cover and ALL of the liquor sales to the bar owner?*_
> 
> If a bar owner hasn't built his customer base and accepts no risk, I'm not inclined to feather his nest.
> 
> Yes, a good band will bring some followers, but a professional musician deserves to be paid for service.
> 
> *I there's no paycheque and you're bringing in all the money, why wouldn't you want it all, or at least most of it?*
> 
> That's why it's hard to find bands to play for a piece of the gate IMO.


That makes so much sense I'm thinking you must be from New Brunswick.



kat_ said:


> For those of you who have suggested we shouldn't be taking a low paying gig - *are any of you playing in all-original bands that gig regularly and if so are you making good money at it?*
> 
> We have now found a second band, and I've learned a little more about which of my friends are reliable and which are not. It's going to be a good show.


I have never played a gig and you are not doubt ten times the player I am. However, as many of the posts indicate, there are some business people here and their posts make good business sense. What they are saying in a nutshell is your method of business is not based on experience. You don't need to be able to play at all to see your business plan should have some changes made to it.


----------



## Guest

kat_ said:


> *Pay* is based on a *percentage *of the *bar's* *sales*, so if we all bring people we
> can make some money in addition to having a *fun night* and getting to play.


I think some of you missed the point of what they can potentially earn.
(invite your heavy drinking friends. lol)

Enjoy the gig. and post some vid's of the show.


----------



## shoretyus

laristotle said:


> I think some of you missed the point of what they can potentially earn.
> (invite your heavy drinking friends. lol)
> 
> .


50% of my friends are ex drinkers....... saying that one of the most fun gigs I ever did was at an AA dance


----------



## deadear

Forget about getting paid well. People just do not drink like they did thirty years ago. The few that do, show up at 1 am after banging back a dozen at home and buy one beer. 

Come to think about it if I drank a dozen beers now you would have to call 911. I have lost my tolerance


----------



## kat_

Milkman said:


> If I'm playing for a piece of the gate, why not just ante up and rent a community center?


We've done that in the past. Generally if we bust our asses two good bands together can make about $300 after expenses are covered. Playing in a bar for cover or a percentage of bar sales will pay at least that much for far less work, and there's no risk of us losing money if there's a blizzard and no one comes. 

Honestly guys, it sounds like your cities must be full of original bands rolling in the cash or just not playing at all, but in Calgary you either play covers or you play for the cover. This is normal here. It has been for a long time, and my recent problem with flakey bands was my fault for trying to get friends a gig. As soon as I stopped trying to help friends we found a band easily.


----------



## bagpipe

allthumbs56 said:


> There's a bar around here that's trying to offer us a "band budget" of $500.


A "band budget" means a credit of $500 at the bar and restaurant? Or that he's paying you $500? If its the former then I think its a gyp. You're paying me to play: give me the cash and I'll decide where to spend it. 

I'm glad I'm not playing out any more to be honest. The hassles of dealing with bar owners, and nonsense like them making you find a second band to split the pay, is ridiculous. The "good old days" of being paid to play live music are sadly long gone.


----------



## deadear

bagpipe said:


> A "band budget" means a credit of $500 at the bar and restaurant? Or that he's paying you $500? If its the former then I think its a gyp. You're paying me to play: give me the cash and I'll decide where to spend it.
> 
> I'm glad I'm not playing out any more to be honest. The hassles of dealing with bar owners, and nonsense like them making you find a second band to split the pay, is ridiculous. The "good old days" of being paid to play live music are sadly long gone.


Wow if the band budjet is a credit that means the $500 cost the owner about $80. There are still paying gigs ie OLG slots etc and people do still scratch out a living but it can't be easy.


----------



## james on bass

deadear said:


> Wow if the band budjet is a credit that means the $500 cost the owner about $80. There are still paying gigs ie OLG slots etc and people do still scratch out a living but it can't be easy.


Ooooh - it's hard to get a gig with OLG slots. Good money if you can get in the door. Honestly, our money is in private functions, fairs and festivals. I can't wait for the snow to go away and the warmer weather starts up. Rib-Fests, Food-fests, small town fairs. Country cover band for the most part though.


One of the somewhat local and regular bar gigs we have pays about the minimum we will play for, but the "agent" that books for the bar takes his 10-15% off ; we have never even booked through him - ever. We have always dealt directly with the owner after getting an opening slot night there a couple years ago.


----------



## Robboman

kat_ said:


> For those of you who have suggested we shouldn't be taking a low paying gig - are any of you playing in all-original bands that gig regularly and if so are you making good money at it?


No, and you make a good point. Especially in Calgary. In my case, the original bands I've been in also did covers, and gigs were mostly cover material. Places we played would never have booked us if it was 100% original. Most we felt we could get away with was one or two original songs per set (and then pitch our CD sales ).


----------



## erikm5150

I hear ya guys on the Calgary music scene -- it is absolutely terrible for original music.
I just quit my original band of the last 6 years, and I'm gonna just be in a cover band from now on.

It's not just the bar owners, but also the crowds... 
IMHO, having lived in LA in the past, the general open mindedness / mentality towards original music, is really different from place to place.
I don't wanna diss on calgary peeps coz this is where i live, but let's just say original music ain't their cup of tea.
Of course it's not true for every individual, but it's just a general observation.

kat_, where is your show? the beggar? or studio 37 ?
Those are the only 2 venues that truly support original music in calgary and i i even hear that studio 37 closed down already


----------



## Robboman

james on bass said:


> ... the "agent" that books for the bar takes his 10-15% off ; we have never even booked through him - ever. We have always dealt directly with the owner after getting an opening slot night there a couple years ago.


Ouch! It's bad enough that agents introduce your band to a venue one time, sometimes with one phone call, and then take 10 or 15% of all your re-bookings forever without doing a thing. But this agent didn't even introduce, he did nothing!

But he's likely a good agent. The good ones seek out these exclusive deals with venues. Once they own a room like that they'll get paid every weekend regardless who plays or what effort they put in. If the venue or the band tries to work around the agent to cut out his commission, they both risk being dropped by the agent. If he's a GOOD agent, then he's valuable and he knows it. No one will risk upsetting the balance.


----------



## kat_

erikm5150 said:


> kat_, where is your show? the beggar? or studio 37 ?
> Those are the only 2 venues that truly support original music in calgary and i i even hear that studio 37 closed down already


Neither, it's at the Dog&Duck. They have bands play every Friday and all original bands are the norm for that.
There are a few other places in town that book original bands, though most focus on either metal or roots - Vern's, Studio 82 (depending on the night), Lord Nelson's, Mikey's, sometimes Swigs, Morgan's on Wednesdays.

The other band I'm in is also all original so between the two I've managed to find quite a few venues. I've been doing this long enough to know how to get gigs and I'm realistic about the business side of it. Bar owners really don't care what the music is as long as you don't drive out their customers and you bring in a few more.


----------



## Milkman

kat_ said:


> We've done that in the past. Generally if we bust our asses two good bands together can make about $300 after expenses are covered. Playing in a bar for cover or a percentage of bar sales will pay at least that much for far less work, and there's no risk of us losing money if there's a blizzard and no one comes.
> 
> Honestly guys, it sounds like your cities must be full of original bands rolling in the cash or just not playing at all, but in Calgary you either play covers or you play for the cover. This is normal here. It has been for a long time, and my recent problem with flakey bands was my fault for trying to get friends a gig. As soon as I stopped trying to help friends we found a band easily.


I've done a number of self made gigs and cleared much more than what I would for a bar gig and in a much better environment. People came to see the show and with a little work promoting and paying the opening act it was more like a grand.

Mind you, it was a mix of original and covers. Other shows were more like concept shows using video projection and even some narration.

Anyway, my point is that with a little work you can have a great gig and pay the rent too.

I do wish you a successful and enjoyable gig.


----------



## allthumbs56

james on bass said:


> Ooooh - it's hard to get a gig with OLG slots. Good money if you can get in the door. Honestly, our money is in private functions, fairs and festivals. I can't wait for the snow to go away and the warmer weather starts up. Rib-Fests, Food-fests, small town fairs. Country cover band for the most part though.
> 
> 
> One of the somewhat local and regular bar gigs we have pays about the minimum we will play for, but the "agent" that books for the bar takes his 10-15% off ; we have never even booked through him - ever. We have always dealt directly with the owner after getting an opening slot night there a couple years ago.


Hey James, if you don't mind me asking, how much more are the Ribfests paying over bar gigs?


----------



## allthumbs56

deadear said:


> Wow if the band budjet is a credit that means the $500 cost the owner about $80. There are still paying gigs ie OLG slots etc and people do still scratch out a living but it can't be easy.


Not a credit - we'd get paid $500 but then need to pay the opening act out of that. It's all kinds of sleezy and I'd never be a party to it.


----------



## Steadfastly

erikm5150 said:


> I hear ya guys on the Calgary music scene -- it is absolutely terrible for original music.
> I just quit my original band of the last 6 years, and I'm gonna just be in a cover band from now on.
> 
> It's not just the bar owners, but also the crowds...


If it's country music you're playing for instance and your original songs were like Alan Jackson's or George Strait, you wouldn't likely have a problem.:smile-new:


----------



## kat_

Milkman said:


> I've done a number of self made gigs and cleared much more than what I would for a bar gig and in a much better environment. People came to see the show and with a little work promoting and paying the opening act it was more like a grand.


A couple of years ago when we could call it a "family reunion" and get a liquor license that kind of money was possible. Since the liquor board cracked down and we can only have pop that killed a big source of income. $10 at the door and $2 for pop, then pay for renting the venue, pay for renting the PA, add up all of the little costs of posters and ticket printing and other stuff, then split whatever is left with the other band. Or, we can play in a bar, have no work, no upfront costs, the audience can drink alcohol and eat food, and at the end we're going to make some money - not a fortune but about the same as doing a self-organized gig except with no risk and less work. I'm not completely giving up on organizing our own shows but I won't ignore bar gigs just to do our own.


----------



## Cups

I'm by no means an expert but I've played original music in three different cities and what the OP describes is par for the course. 

More like five cities. A couple were one offs and again, par for the course.


----------



## allthumbs56

kat_ said:


> There isn't a better deal for an original band anywhere in town though. Cover bands do a little better, but this is reality. Perhaps other bands would rather stay in their basement dreaming of a good paying gig that doesn't exist.


Every "All original" band has to cut it's teeth developing both a following and a rep with club owners. This is done by starting off in the lower circuits, playing strictly covers. Over time, if your good enough, your stuff is good enough, and you attract a crowd, you move up the circuits and get to toss in a few originals. Rinse and repeat until you're playing stadiums to thousands of adoring fans and start-up bands are cutting their teeth doing covers of _*your*_ tunes in the D Circuit.

Same as it ever was ................. unless, of course, Usher discovers your punk-ass on Youtube ........................


----------



## kat_

allthumbs56 said:


> Every "All original" band has to cut it's teeth developing both a following and a rep with club owners. This is done by starting off in the lower circuits, playing strictly covers.


That might have been the case in the 80s but it hasn't been the case in the last 15 years. It just hasn't. At least not in Calgary. The original scene and the cover scene are completely separate now. There's also a 3rd scene for DJs. Cover bands are playing to older folks who just want to dance, DJs are playing to younger folks who want to dance, and then there's a completely separate original scene for people who want to sit down and listen to music. No one is getting rich in that scene, but we're playing and getting heard and having fun.


----------



## allthumbs56

kat_ said:


> That might have been the case in the 80s but it hasn't been the case in the last 15 years. It just hasn't. At least not in Calgary. The original scene and the cover scene are completely separate now. There's also a 3rd scene for DJs. Cover bands are playing to older folks who just want to dance, DJs are playing to younger folks who want to dance, and then there's a completely separate original scene for people who want to sit down and listen to music. No one is getting rich in that scene, but we're playing and getting heard and having fun.


I can't speak for Calgary but I think you have to look at your marketplace and see what you can offer it.................. and determine if you're happy with what you get in the process.


----------



## kat_

I think that now that this thread is up to 4 pages a lot of people are coming in and not reading the start so I'm going to summarize the thread. My band has a show coming up and asked some other bands to split the night with us. The first couple of bands we asked said they would do it then a few days later changed their minds. I started this thread to rant about them being flakey and irresponsible. It was suggested that they'd be more responsible if they were being paid more. I replied that it's normal here for original bands to either get the cover charge or a percentage of the bar sales. From there the thread diverted into discussion of how we could make more money as a cover band (ideally a cover band in Ontario, 40 years ago.) 

I'm happy with being in original bands in Calgary now. There are a few places to play. This thread was never about a lack of gigs. The gigs are out there. It was about flakey, irresponsible bands saying they'd play with us and then backing out.


----------



## deadear

Possibly those flakey bands are your competition for the few paying gigs in Cow Town and they really do not want to help you out. Ever thought of that one Kat.


----------



## kat_

deadear said:


> Possibly those flakey bands are your competition for the few paying gigs in Cow Town and they really do not want to help you out. Ever thought of that one Kat.


Perhaps. If that's how they're thinking then they might have been better off to simply turn down this gig right from the start. All they've managed to do is guarantee that I'll never risk offering them another gig.

Edit - Keep in mind that most of the original bars have 2 to 5 bands play on a Friday/Saturday and most of them book 1 band and then that band books the others. Being reliable matters.


----------



## bw66

kat_ said:


> Being reliable matters.


Yes, there are a lot of bands out there (both original and cover) who complain about how tough it is to get gigs but then don't approach the gigs they get with professionalism and wonder why they don't get invited back.


----------



## allthumbs56

kat_ said:


> I think that now that this thread is up to 4 pages a lot of people are coming in and not reading the start so I'm going to summarize the thread. My band has a show coming up and asked some other bands to split the night with us. The first couple of bands we asked said they would do it then a few days later changed their minds. I started this thread to rant about them being flakey and irresponsible. It was suggested that they'd be more responsible if they were being paid more. I replied that it's normal here for original bands to either get the cover charge or a percentage of the bar sales. From there the thread diverted into discussion of how we could make more money as a cover band (ideally a cover band in Ontario, 40 years ago.)
> 
> I'm happy with being in original bands in Calgary now. There are a few places to play. This thread was never about a lack of gigs. The gigs are out there. It was about flakey, irresponsible bands saying they'd play with us and then backing out.


Assuming that was directed my way,,,,,,,,,

All I'm saying is that nothing has changed. The money is not there - so the band commitment is not there. The other band is "flakey" because the money is low and they find other things to do. Better money = stronger commitment. You, and they, have to decide what you want and if it's worth it. My cover band does not do originals. I do an acoustic duo with a woman who has 3 cds released. We do about 95% covers and get to sneak in about 2 originals apiece - and these tunes are "hits" in the eyes of our particular fanbase.


----------



## Option1

I must admit I'm a little bemused by a few in this thread essentially saying, "don't play originals, play covers instead and sneak a few originals in." I would have thought if anything we should be encouraging others to play, showcase, and promote original music. Certainly, without bands or individuals playing original works, music is hardly going to progress.

Yes, I know it can be extremely hard to get original music accepted by an audience in a live venue or even by the venue itself, but that's not a reason for other musicians to discourage it being played. So instead of saying it can't be done, how about some original (pun intended) thinking on how to overcome some of the problems.

Having said that, I have no ideas. :congratulatory:

Neil


----------



## allthumbs56

Option1 said:


> I must admit I'm a little bemused by a few in this thread essentially saying, "don't play originals, play covers instead and sneak a few originals in." I would have thought if anything we should be encouraging others to play, showcase, and promote original music. Certainly, without bands or individuals playing original works, music is hardly going to progress.
> 
> Yes, I know it can be extremely hard to get original music accepted by an audience in a live venue or even by the venue itself, but that's not a reason for other musicians to discourage it being played. So instead of saying it can't be done, how about some original (pun intended) thinking on how to overcome some of the problems.
> 
> Having said that, I have no ideas. :congratulatory:
> 
> Neil


Can't argue with that. One of the reasons there are more open mics happening around here - musicians supporting musicians. If all you want is for your "art" to be heard then this is a great way to do it.


----------



## Cups

Also, you don't want to play covers in your original band because it's a slippery slope. People start wanting the covers and then the gigs become a drag. 
Better to do the opposite; play your originals and when you get a strong following, play appropriate covers. 
There is money and a following to be had. It's hard to sustain if it's just a small town thing but it's worth it. 
being in a cover band is fun but it becomes too much of a job afterwards. Didn't we join bands to not work?? (half kidding!)


----------



## bluesguitar1972

Original music is similar here. Bar owners take advantage of musicians in general, and outright rape local original artists. With way more bands than venues, even doing cover tunes can make for some pretty cheap gigs. Personally, whether I'm doing our acoustic duo or full band, I don't go for less than $100 in my pocket, and even that I think we're pretty heavily underpaid.


----------



## bmor62

Robboman said:


> Venues want two (or more) bands so that there are more musicians inviting friends, therefore more customers drinking.


That pretty much sums it up when you are expected to bring your own audience.


----------



## guitarman2

kat_ said:


> There isn't a better deal for an original band anywhere in town though. Cover bands do a little better, but this is reality. Perhaps other bands would rather stay in their basement dreaming of a good paying gig that doesn't exist.


I think you've got the right attitude. You are right. If you want to play your own music its going to be tough. Up until when/if you have a song that makes it.


----------



## Milkman

Cups said:


> Also, you don't want to play covers in your original band because it's a slippery slope. People start wanting the covers and then the gigs become a drag.
> Better to do the opposite; play your originals and when you get a strong following, play appropriate covers.
> There is money and a following to be had. It's hard to sustain if it's just a small town thing but it's worth it.
> being in a cover band is fun but it becomes too much of a job afterwards. Didn't we join bands to not work?? (half kidding!)


Can't say I agree with this. Granted, things have changed profoundly since I was making my living from music full time, but salting in your originals between classic covers is a great way to get them heard and even better, getting them to sound familiar to people.

My experience is that people will start requesting the originals of they're any good.


----------



## kat_

Milkman said:


> Can't say I agree with this. Granted, things have changed profoundly since I was making my living from music full time, but salting in your originals between classic covers is a great way to get them heard and even better, getting them to sound familiar to people.
> My experience is that people will start requesting the originals of they're any good.


To each their own. That approach works well for certain types of music and bands who want to do that. I've done it in the past and wouldn't want to go back to it now. We sneak in a few covers and see if the crowd notices, but not the other way around.


----------



## Milkman

kat_ said:


> To each their own. That approach works well for certain types of music and bands who want to do that. I've done it in the past and wouldn't want to go back to it now. We sneak in a few covers and see if the crowd notices, but not the other way around.


To be quote honest, I doubt whether there's much future for either approach, at least in terms of making a living.

I can't comment on things in the West Coast, but the bar scene in Ontario is a pale shadow of what it was when I was full time.

Best of luck. The times they are a changin.


----------



## sambonee

Commitment today is at an all time low on all fronts. 

Recordings are the way to go. Live multi track to soundcloud is a great way to share. I digress. 

Festivals !!!


----------



## kat_

Milkman said:


> To be quote honest, I doubt whether there's much future for either approach, at least in terms of making a living.


Everyone in this band makes a living off of music, but not off of this band. We've all done the cover band thing at various points in the past and none of us has any reason to turn this band into that. This band is the reward for all of the crap we had to play in the past.


----------



## Steadfastly

Milkman said:


> Can't say I agree with this. Granted, things have changed profoundly since I was making my living from music full time, but salting in your originals between classic covers is a great way to get them heard and even better, getting them to sound familiar to people.
> 
> _*My experience is that people will start requesting the originals of they're any good.*_


People request what they like. As Milkman says, if they are any good, people will request them. If you don't get any requests for them, you obviously have some more work to do on the song(s) or write some new ones.


----------



## Milkman

kat_ said:


> Everyone in this band makes a living off of music, but not off of this band. We've all done the cover band thing at various points in the past and none of us has any reason to turn this band into that. This band is the reward for all of the crap we had to play in the past.


And that's another perfectly good approach. I think it's helpful for younger musicians hoping to earn a living to understand that if they want to launch an original music band, they should expect to do other music related work to support it.

It was actually pretty liberating for me musically when I decided to play for the enjoyment of it rather than trying to survive off of it. I did it full time for many years (covers, originals, lessons, tech work, you name it) and have no regrets.

But, it's nice if you can keep something "pure" and not compromise too much to make it marketable.


----------

